# Big Problem



## EngineerWannabe (19 Jul 2011)

I seem to have broken my leg in a rugby game last week. What should I do about my BMQ? I still have another 5 weeks in a cast and then physiotherapy after. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## medicineman (19 Jul 2011)

When are you starting?  You should inform the CFRC if you're sworn in or about to be.

MM


----------



## Ayrsayle (19 Jul 2011)

Yep, should really get into contact with your CFRC - if you have accepted a position one of the first things they say is to get in contact with them immediately if there are any changes with your health.

Seems pretty straightforward.  If you haven't been accepted yet, I think the issue is less pressing.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jul 2011)

You _seem_ to have broken your leg?  Is that like being kind of pregnant?  Either it's broken or it isn't.

Besides that, follow the advice of medicineman and Ayrsayle; contact your CFRC.


----------



## Devonm123 (12 Aug 2011)

Tell the CFRC quickly and they may be able to move you to a later date BMQ.


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Aug 2011)

Devonm123 said:
			
		

> Tell the CFRC quickly and they may be able to move you to a later date BMQ.



Well, I really hope he's not still sitting there waiting for an answer.


----------



## EngineerWannabe (25 Sep 2011)

No don't worry I got it moved to a later date. They still have not told me my new date yet though. I was told the call should be coming next week or so. I have recovered pretty well considering the damage I did to my ligaments.


----------



## George2 (8 Nov 2011)

I hope your leg is getting better. I literally cancelled my ski trip this December just to make sure I suffer no injury before Basic.

Cheers!


----------



## EngineerWannabe (2 Dec 2011)

George2 said:
			
		

> I hope your leg is getting better. I literally cancelled my ski trip this December just to make sure I suffer no injury before Basic.
> 
> Cheers!


That is something I could never do haha. When is your BMQ and where? Are you going reg force or reserves?


----------



## George2 (2 Dec 2011)

I am in the Regular Force and starting Basic in Jan 2012. How about you?


----------



## m.k (4 Dec 2011)

Hey George, I'm in the same boat as yourself. I start BMQ (reg) in Jan 2012 as well and to avoid any unecessary risk-taking I transferred my season pass at Blue Mountain into my little sister's name. I nearly shed a tear, but then I remembered all the tears I would be shedding if I didn't get to go to BMQ!


----------

